# Neuer Monitor Display löst sich ab? Samsung C49RG94SSU



## preditction (17. Juli 2020)

Hi, hatte mir hier den Samsung C49RG94SSU vor kurzem gekauft. Hatte hier einen Threads auf mit Kaufberatung...

Nun muss ich feststellen daß sich das Display vom Rahmen löst. Achtet Mal zwischen Rahmen und Display die hellen Schlitze... 

IMG-20200716-223624 &#8212; ImgBB
IMG-20200716-223610 &#8212; ImgBB
bsh &#8212; ImgBB
IMG-20200716-223458 &#8212; ImgBB
bsh &#8212; ImgBB

Wenn ich mit dem Finger rüber gehe, klebt es wieder für eine kurze Zeit.

Video: https://youtu.be/HQamJxEox-g

Zudem habe ich ein größeren Pixelfehler an der unteren linken Ecke....


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2020)

Und was möchtest Du jetzt von uns hören?
Wenns Dich stört, dann schick das Ding zurück.


----------



## preditction (17. Juli 2020)

Soll eine Warnung für andere sein... Monitor ist ja ganz nett aber das geht Mal gar nicht. Nach fast zwei Wochen solche Probleme... 

Zudem, wird der Spalt immer größer wo das Licht Austritt. Am Anfang hatte ich nur einen kleineren Punkt, mittlerweile auf beiden Seiten.

Ärgere mich schon etwas... Geiles Ding und dann sowas...


----------



## Atma (17. Juli 2020)

preditction schrieb:


> Soll eine Warnung für andere sein... Monitor ist ja ganz nett aber das geht Mal gar nicht. Nach fast zwei Wochen solche Probleme...


Die "Warnung" ist unbegründet. Besitze meinen C49RG94 seit Ende August 2019 und er hat keinerlei Qualitätsmängel, du hast eben leider ein Exemplar erwischt bei dem ein Problem auftritt. Und den Monitor als "ganz nett" zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas absurd, viel besser geht es bei LCD aktuell nicht. Der gehört mit zur Speerspitze und ist ein Traum von einem Monitor. Ich hatte schon viele Monitore hier und der C49RG94 ist eine Klasse für sich. Der Monitor schwächelt nur bei HDR weil er viel zu wenige Dimmzonen hat.


----------



## sinchilla (17. Juli 2020)

Das Problem betrifft scheinbar auch den Odyssey G9. Samsung Odyssey G9: Monitor wird wegen Problem vorerst nicht mehr verkauft - ComputerBase

Schade, den hatte ich in der näheren Auswahl, wenn denn endlich Mal Big Navi oder Ampere rauskommt, bis dahin muss der CHG90 reichen.


----------



## leorphee (17. Juli 2020)

Da bleib ich mal neugierig, meiner soll nächste Woche kommen, ist aber ein General überholtes Gerät (dafür für 800,-)
Ich glaube nur das meine RX 480 bisschen zu schwach dafür ist.


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2020)

Was Du ja heute schon mit VSR ausprobieren könntest um Dir Klarheit zu verschaffen.


----------



## Siriuz (17. Juli 2020)

Gib den SOFORT (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) zurück, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast! Das Panel ist nicht richtig drangeklebt,irgendwann wird der Spalt größer. Und dein Bildschirm wird kaputt gehen. Der Monitor ist richtig gut, das steht total außer Frage. Aber sowas passiert in der Produktion.  Hör aber sofort auf da mit den Fingern rumzuspielen!




Ich hatte das mit meinem ASUS, habs ignoriert und wieder "drangedrückt". Irgendwann ist das Panel davon gerissen, ohne viel Druck. Angekommen im Media Markt:"Das ist ein mechanischer Fehler, also keine Garantie, hätten Sie sofort beanstanden müssen". Ich hab den dann durch viel Trickserei doch noch umgetauscht bekommen. Aber das war mehr Glück als Verstand.


----------



## leorphee (17. Juli 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Was Du ja heute schon mit VSR ausprobieren könntest um Dir Klarheit zu verschaffen.



Sorry, was ist VSR?


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2020)

VSR ist ein Feature Deines Graka-Treibers (Ich hoffe die alte AMD kann das^^).
Es erlaubt in Games höhere Auflösungen einzustellen, als der Monitor darstellen kann. Sie werden dann auf der Graka in der hohen Auflösung gerechnet, und für die Ausgabe auf dem Monitor wieder verkleinert. Das ist an sich ein besseres Anti-Aliasing, eignet sich aber hervorragend dafür um zu schauen wie viel FPS in einer höheren Auflösung "übrig" bleiben.

Hättest Du bestimmt auch ohne mich gefunden.

amd vsr - Google-Suche  1. Treffer.


----------



## CoLuxe (17. Juli 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> VSR ist ein Feature Deines Graka-Treibers (Ich hoffe die alte AMD kann das^^).



Klar. VSR gab es schon zu Catalyst Zeiten und die waren schon vor der 480 vorbei.


----------

